

Show HN: Want Technologies - Merchant Portal For Want - chadhietala
http://www.wanttechnologies.com/
We just launched a new marketing site for Want(http://www.wanttt.com).  We used Bootstrap as a starting place.  You can see the Want button in action on our newest merchant Wiz Khalifa http://store.wizkhalifa.com/apparel-1/black-yellow-mens-standard-t-shirt.html
======
chadhietala
We just launched a new marketing site for <http://www.wanttt.com>. We used
Bootstrap as a starting place. You can see the Want button on newest
merchant's site, Wiz Khalifa's Merch Shop,
[http://store.wizkhalifa.com/apparel-1/black-yellow-mens-
stan...](http://store.wizkhalifa.com/apparel-1/black-yellow-mens-standard-t-
shirt.html)

